# Pomeranian - Questions About Shot Updates



## DogGuy115 (May 9, 2008)

Hello, and I am so glad to have found this forum!

Tomorrow we likely will be taking our 7 year old Pomeranian (Spike) to Walgreens where PetCareAVAn will be offering Rabies shot for $10, and DA2LPP shot(s) for $15.

We have fallen way behind with his shots, and I don't think he has had any shots in at least 3 years. So I am thinking I will have Spike get both of these.

Can anyone think of a reason why this may not be a good idea? I don't want to risk Spike's health by giving him shots that may not be necessary/good for him. He is a very loving member of the family.

Spike thanks you in advance!


----------



## Willowy (Dec 10, 2007)

You should definitely get his rabies shot. Pet dogs should be kept legally up-to-date on rabies just in case there's an incident. They don't even have to bite......even if the dog just scratches someone accidentally, there could be big trouble if the person pursued legal action. 
The DA2LPP shot is more optional, and more risky. Small dogs should not have the Lepto vaccine (the "L" in DA2LPP), as it can cause serious reactions. If he has had his puppy vaccine series and at least one booster vaccine (or at least 2 adult vaccines) he should be fully protected. Vaccines confer immunity for a lot longer than most people think. Here's a link: www.critteradvocacy.org

It's also generally a bad idea to get more than one vaccine on the same day. It overtaxes the immune system and can cause reactions. I'd just get the rabies vaccine at this shot clinic, and skip the DA2LPP.


----------



## DogGuy115 (May 9, 2008)

Thanks Willowy.
I just checked and found that on 6/12/01 is when we purchased him from a national chain pet store. I believe he had all of his shots at that point.
3/14/02 he had a rabies shot, and on 9/6/03 he had "vaccinations" (unclear because I don't have all my records in front of my at the moment).


So we will go get the rabies shot tomorrow, and schedule it for year after year! Thanks again!


----------



## Patt (Feb 12, 2008)

DogGuy115 said:


> So we will go get the rabies shot tomorrow, and schedule it for year after year!


Most states require a rabies vaccine every *three* years. Some counties in TX want it boosted every year. Please check with your local vet.


----------



## DogGuy115 (May 9, 2008)

Good point, thank you!


----------



## DogGuy115 (May 9, 2008)

What I ended up doing is getting Spike was a 1 year rabies vaccination. I was worried about the 3 year rabies shot; although a better value, my sister's cat died after it was administered a 3 year shot; I though I would play it safe. 

I would like to know from any Pomeranian owners if their dogs had bad reactions to any of the various vaccinations and what the circumstances were (including rabies vaccination).

We may have to put Spike in a kennel if we go on a plane-trip this summer, and if so I think the ones around here require a few different vaccninations.

Thanks...I will be monitoring this thread for weeks to come so feel free to respond anytime.


----------



## briteday (Feb 10, 2007)

Our dogs have had 3 years rabies vaccinations and combo vaccines on the off-rabies years. However, due to where we live leptospirosis is not necessary (our vet's opinion, different in different areas of the country) so we skip the "L" in the DHLPP and they gat a DHPP.

Of all the vaccines I think the lepto is the one known to cause the most reactions. There are other members more knwledgeable about vx's and I'm sure they will chime in.

Personally, I would have gone with the 3 year rabies. The fewer times you actually do injections the less chance of having a topical reaction such as severe swelling at the injection site. In addition to having systemic reactions there are also the localized reactions from each injection.


----------



## Willowy (Dec 10, 2007)

DogGuy115 said:


> What I ended up doing is getting Spike was a 1 year rabies vaccination. I was worried about the 3 year rabies shot


The one-year rabies vaccine and the 3-year rabies vaccine are EXACTLY the same vaccine (unless you use PureVac). Except that one manufacturer got 3-year approval. All vaccines confer immunity for longer than they are approved for. If an animal died from a reaction to the 3-year shot, he/she would have had the same reaction to the 1-year shot as well. If possible, always get the 3-year shot, vaccinating too often can cause serious problems.


----------



## Patt (Feb 12, 2008)

Yes the one yr rabies vaccine is the same as three yr. However, if you don't know the vaccine history of the dog (or none given in years) the vets usually give the rabies vax good for one yr. When they receive the booster it will be good for 3 years. Same with rabies vaccine for puppies.


----------



## RRM_Mom08 (May 5, 2008)

Rabies is a definite (and we only do ours every 3 yrs throught the county)

here is so info on the rest that I received off another board..

05/06/08
VACCINATION NEWS FLASH FORWARDED WITH PERMISSION

Dr. W. Jean Dodd's vaccination protocol is now being adopted by
ALL 27 North American veterinary schools. I highly recommend that
you read this. Copy and save it to your files. Print it and pass
it out at dog fairs, cat shows, kennel club meetings, dog parks,
give a copy to your veterinarian and groomer, etc., etc.*
Get the word out.

VACCINATION NEWS FLASH

*I would like to make you aware that all 27 veterinary schools in
North America are in the process of changing their protocols for
vaccinating dogs and cats. Some of this information will present an ethical
&economic challenge to vets, and there will be skeptics.

Some organizations have come up with a political compromise
suggesting vaccinations every 3 years to appease those who fear
loss of income vs. those concerned about potential side effects. Politics,
traditions, or the doctor's economic well being should not be a
factor in medical decision.

NEW PRINCIPLES OF IMMUNOLOGY

"Dogs and cats immune systems mature fully at 6 months. If a
modified live virus vaccine is given after 6 months of age, it
produces an immunity which is good for the life of the pet (ie:
canine distemper,parvo, feline distemper). If another MLV vaccine
is given a year later, the antibodies from the first vaccine
neutralize the antigens of the second vaccine and there is little
or no effect. The titer is not "boosted" nor are more memory
cells induced." Not only are annual boosters for parvo and distemper unnecessary, they subject the pet to potential risks of allergic reactions and immune-mediated hemolytic anemia. "There is no scientific documentation to back up label claims for annual administration of MLV vaccines."
Puppies receive antibodies through their mothers milk. This
natural protection can last 8-14weeks. Puppies & kittens should
NOT be vaccinated at LESS than 8weeks. Maternal immunity will
neutralize the vaccine and little protection (0-38%) will be produced. Vaccination at 6 weeks will, however, delay the timing of the first highly
effective vaccine. Vaccinations given 2 weeks apart suppress
rather than stimulate the immune system. A series of vaccinations
is given starting at 8 weeks and given 3-4 weeks apart up to 16
weeks of age.Another vaccination given sometime after 6 months of
age (usually at 1 year 4mo) will provide lifetime immunity.

CURRENT RECOMMENDATIONS FOR DOGS
Distemper & Parvo * "According to Dr. Schultz, AVMA, 8-15-95,
when a vaccinations series given at 2, 3 & 4 months and again at
1 year with a MLV, puppies and kitten program memory cells that survive for
life, providing lifelong immunity." Dr. Carmichael at Cornell and
Dr. Schultz have studies showing immunity against challenge at 2-10 years for
canine distemper & 4 years for parvovirus. Studies for longer
duration are pending. "There are no new strains of parvovirus as
one mfg. would like to suggest. Parvovirus vaccination provides
cross immunity for all types." Hepatitis (Adenovirus) is one of
the agents known to be a cause of kennel cough. Only vaccines
with CAV-2 should be used asCAV-1 vaccines carry the risk of
"hepatitis blue-eye" reactions & kidney damage.**Bordetella Parainfluenza: Commonly called "Kennel cough" Recommended only for those dogs boarded, groomed, taken to dog shows, or for any reason housed where exposed to a lot of dogs. The intranasal vaccine provides more complete and more
rapid onset of immunity with less chance of reaction. Immunity requires 72 hours and does not protect from every cause of kennel cough. Immunity is of short duration (4 to
6 months).*

*RABIES There have been no reported cases of rabid dogs or cats
in Harris, Montogomery or Ft. Bend Counties [Texas], there have
been rabid skunks and bats so the potential exists. / It is a
killed vaccineand must be given every year./*//

*Lyme disease_is a tick born disease which can cause lameness,
kidney failure and heart disease in dogs. Ticks can also transmit
the disease to humans. The original Ft. Dodge killed bacteria has proven to be the most effective vaccine. Lyme disease prevention should emphasize early
removal of ticks. Amitraz collars are more effective than Top
Spot, as amitraz paralyzes the tick's mouthparts preventing
transmission of disease.

**VACCINATIONS NOT RECOMMENDED* *
Multiple components in vaccines compete with each other for the
immune system and result in lesser immunity for each individual
disease as well as increasing the risk of a reaction. Canine Corona Virus is only a disease of puppies. It is rare, self limiting (dogs get well in
3 days without treatment). Cornell & Texas A&M have only
diagnosed one case each in the last 7 years. Corona virus does
not cause disease in adult dogs.*

*Leptospirosis vaccine is a common cause of adverse reactions in
dogs. Most of the clinical cases of lepto reported in dogs in the
US are caused by serovaars (or types) grippotyphosa and
bratsilvia. The vaccines contain different serovaars eanicola and
ictohemorrhagica. Cross protection is not provided and protection
is short lived. Lepto vaccine is immuno-supressive to puppies
less than 16 weeks.


----------



## AZStarDuster (Mar 9, 2013)

I am glad you said something I will try the 3 year!


----------



## PommyMommyLG (Sep 16, 2021)

I have 2 purebred poms that are 1 and 2. 
Our breeder advised us NOT to give them the lepto vaccine, but our vet and trainer think they'll be fine. Our breeder gave it to one of her dogs and it had constant health issues and almost died.
They need it to come on our trip to Bahamas so I'm curious- should I give it to them or avoid?


----------



## Lillith (Feb 16, 2016)

This thread is from 2008, and none of the posters are active. Please feel free to start your own thread with your question so you receive more replies, or participate in current discussions. I am closing this thread to further replies.


----------

